# 700c Off-Road tyres - on a budget



## PpPete (19 Jun 2009)

Anyone any experience of, or thoughts on these?

OH & I are planning to take our old steel tourers on the South Downs Way later this summer. I know it's supposed to be MTB territory, but we've walked lots of it and have seen very few sections where suspension would be necessary. So thinking if we can hack most of it by just swopping out the tyres, and any really rough/steep bits we'll just have to push.

Any other suggestions anyone?


----------



## chris667 (19 Jun 2009)

I live on a boat, half a mile away from road access on a dirt track which sometimes cars can't get down.
I have to run it without mudguards, but my Galaxy copes with it admirably, and it just has 35mm road tyres. None of that cyclocross nonsense. (:


----------



## PpPete (19 Jun 2009)

Hi Chris
My Galaxy is currently geared for road use, and shod with Open Pro rims and 25mm tyres, so it will not be used on this trip.

My other bike - a Schwinn Cr-Mo tourer, has inhereted the old drive train from the Galaxy & some chunky rims on that will be more suitable, but the Marathon+ 32s on it are well past their best, and I fancy a bit more "bite" for some of the downhills.


----------



## RedBike (19 Jun 2009)

Never used the CX version of those tyres but the MTB ones are a great all-rounder tyre.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jun 2009)

porkypete said:


> Anyone any experience of, or thoughts on these?
> 
> OH & I are planning to take our old steel tourers on the South Downs Way later this summer. I know it's supposed to be MTB territory, but we've walked lots of it and have seen very few sections where suspension would be necessary. So thinking if we can hack most of it by just swapping out the tyres, and any really rough/steep bits we'll just have to push.
> 
> Any other suggestions anyone?



Porkypete, Did the Winchester to Harting Down stretch on Saturday - decent width 700c treking tyre or cyclo cross tyre will cope with everything on that stretch ( though I'd take any mudguards off) if it is dry and you moderate your speed on the descents. If the tourers are triples and you are fit then your only push is likely to be up Old Winchester Hill towards the hill fort where it gets a bit... ahem... steep and you can't carry any momentum in because of the two steps and 90 degree left turn at the bottom of the climb. Other than that I only used my granny ring once, on the climb up Telegraph Hill to the old RN station. Just as well mind as I had to 'boot' the chain onto the small ring as the shifter wasn't having any of it.

I'd say gel gloves are a must though as the zing through the bars can be pretty tiring without front suspension.


----------



## The Jogger (22 Jun 2009)

I was jogging down to cocking carpark and three heavily laden touring bikes were coming up the very steep hill, no problems at all..........didn't get a close look but the tyres looked like ordainary touring bike, not knobbly.
Jogger


----------



## Steve Austin (22 Jun 2009)

Schwalbe CX pros are very fast rolling cross tyres that will work fine on and off road. and they're cheap


----------



## PpPete (23 Jun 2009)

Schwalbe CX Pro certainly look the biz .... but Wiggle & CRC both around £27 each.... not "cheap" by my humble standards. Unless there is anywhere does them significantly cheaper ?

Anyone know if these are any good ?


----------



## Macka (23 Jun 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220440038632

Have a look...maybe what you need. Price is for the pair


----------



## Steve Austin (23 Jun 2009)

porkypete said:


> Schwalbe CX Pro certainly look the biz .... but Wiggle & CRC both around £27 each.... not "cheap" by my humble standards. Unless there is anywhere does them significantly cheaper ?
> 
> Anyone know if these are any good ?




http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Schwalbe-CX-P...66:2|39:1|72:1688|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## PpPete (24 Jun 2009)

Sorry - but am I being thick here?
Appreciate that Steve is trying to help but that link is to an ebay vendor that is no cheaper than the big name online retailers.....and I kinda thought I'd made it clear in previous posts that was out of my league?


----------



## Steve Austin (24 Jun 2009)

i posted the wrong link.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Schwalbe-CX-P...66:2|39:1|72:1683|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

there you go two tyres for less than £30. lots of other companies sell them. with a bit google fu you can find most things cheap. but if you can buy better tyres for less than £15 each i will be very surprised.


----------



## PpPete (24 Jun 2009)

Thanks Steve
I should have been able to hunt that down for myself 
Must have been the beer fu when I looked at it yesterday evening.


----------



## Steve Austin (25 Jun 2009)

I think it was the beer fu that got me when i posted the first link


----------



## Tel (26 Jun 2009)

Excellent just what I'm looking for too!

Ordered!


----------



## Tel (27 Jun 2009)

And got them today!!!


----------



## Tel (28 Jun 2009)

And fitted tonight. After all what else is there to do at 23.30 on a Saturday night? 

Before and after pics...


----------



## Steve Austin (28 Jun 2009)

true dedication the the sport tel!


----------

